# Remington 600 trigger adjustment



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Gundoc

I heard about the recall on the 600's and have never touched mine. 
Its a 6 mm and drives tacks , but I have never had a problem with it , but I know i should call Remington.
My question is , the trigger is only a 1/2 pound pull and not great for any one not use to such a lite weight .
I've gotten use to it over the years and have shot it a fair amount.
But,,, I plan on letting my 8 year old start hunting next year and he will get his brothers 243 and the 10 year old will get the 600 6mm. 
OK OK heres the question. Can I get the trigger up to about 3 pounds with it being that lite to start with or do I have to get a new trigger???


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

If what you say about not having had that Model 600 checked out for the Warranty, I'd have it done before touching the trigger! I have a Model 600 .350 Mag and had it checked many years ago.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Gundoc
> 
> I heard about the recall on the 600's and have never touched mine.
> Its a 6 mm and drives tacks , but I have never had a problem with it , but I know i should call Remington.
> ...


First get the recall checked into. IF YOUR GUN IS COVERED BY THE RECALL DON'T LOAD IT UNTIL ITS DONE.
Now if the gun is NOT covered in the recall, its easy to add weight to the trigger pull. 
Make sure its unloaded. Remove the stock and turn the gun upside down, there will be two screws on the front side of the trigger housing. Tighten the screw furtherest away from the receiver until the weight is up to a safe level. Then take something like nail polish or fletching glue (for holding feathers on arrows) and paint across the screw head so it doesn't move.

Redfishr I may make you mad when I say this, but you won't be the first. IT TAKES A IDIOT TO WALK AROUND WITH A 1/2 POUND TRIGGER PULL ON A HUNTING RIFLE. 
I know the bench rest boys use 2 oz triggers, but you ain't got a benchrest trigger. The factory Remington trigger is a two lever trigger like all the rest of the hunting guns. Bench rest triggers are three lever triggers and don't work any where near the same as a two lever. Remington offers a three lever trigger for benchrest shooters but it does not have any provision for a safety.
There is no hunting rifle trigger than I know of(I ain't seen em all, but in 30 years I saw **** near all of em) that is any where near safe with a trigger that lite. 
Pulling a stunt like that, is like driving 100m/h down the highway on maypop bald tires drunk out of your mind.
Sorry but you hit one of my VERY HOT buttons. 
I knew a very good hunter with lots of experienced, that died becasuse he was dumb enough to walk around with a very lite trigger on a 300 mag Rem 700. A 165gr Serria Game King hit him in the crotch and exited between his neck and shoulder. I refused to do the trigger that lite for him and he got mad and left. I told the dumb S*O*B that he would have a bullet hole where he didn't want one. I found out what happened, when his wife's lawyer came around looking for some one to sue for doing what the fool wanted. I wasn't the only gunsmith to tell him he was a fool.


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out Remington.com and read about the recall on the 600's. They replace the whole trigger assembly as part of the recall. You might look into getting the recall work done which they do for free and then see what the trigger pull is like.

I don't know how they handle the recall now but many years ago when I got mine done Remington referred me to a local Gunsmith to do the work. I got it back with a good trigger pull. If the Remington factory does the work I'd be willing to bet that you get it back with a pull of way more than 3lbs. 

Anyway it might be worth a try on the new trigger assembly as you will not be out of pocket anything. If you have young kids using it I personally would feel better if the recall work had been done. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I bought the rifle used of course and the lite trigger was already there. I never did anything about it because I didnt hunt with it long before I decided I like bigger bores than that 6mm had.
So it got put away in the safe for the most part but I did kill a few deer and hogs with it.
Gundoc : 
I dont mind taking an ***** eating every now and then, I'm a man , I can take it.
Your right and none of my five other rifles have such a dangerous trigger(IN YOUR OPP).
All my others are three pounds and thats what I like.
I of course will get that one checked and fixed .
But like I said I bought it used and if the person before me had it done by remington, then , I just wanted to know if that trigger was adjustalbe(with it being that lite) or had to be replaced. 
I'll call remington and give them the serial no. and see what from there I'm to do.

Thanks


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I bought the rifle used of course and the lite trigger was already there. I never did anything about it because I didnt hunt with it long before I decided I like bigger bores than that 6mm had.
> So it got put away in the safe for the most part but I did kill a few deer and hogs with it.
> Gundoc :
> I dont mind taking an ***** eating every now and then, I'm a man , I can take it.
> ...


In answer to the original question, yes, those triggers are easy to adjust. Just follow the Dun Docs instructions. But let me add this to his instructions. Before you paint over the screws, open and close the bolt several times, move the safty from safe to fire numerous times while cocked. This will allow you to make sure the adjustment is ok and that the rifle won't misfire upon closing of the bolt and or moving the safety from safe to fire.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Is the trigger dangerous? Unload the rifle. Make sure that it's unloaded. Cock it. Bounce the butt on the floor. If it goes off, it's dangerous. If not, bounce it a little harder. Less than 1.5# usually fails this test. If it were my rifle, I would have it fixed.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I know , I know but never say never and I have had that rifle for about 17 years and no problems yet .
No one uses it now and I will get it checked out, since ya'll are getting on me so much.
But it has always worked fine.
I bet if you bounce any rifle hard enough it will fire but I've never tried that.
And if any rifle is dropped by accident there is that possibility, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Redfsr,


I looked on Remingtons website out of curiosity and there is a way to tell if your rifle has had the recall work done or not. Check out remington.com and click on the safety link and then click on the model 600 link. If the work has been done on the left side of the trigger where it goes through the trigger guard there is a v symbol scribed in the side of the trigger. They have a picture on the site that shows it. They also give you links on how you can get the recall work done if it needs it at either the factory or at an authorized Remington repair center.

The 600 is an awesome little rifle and is especially suited for getting kids started. I'm sure you can get yours working like you want it to.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

I have several rifles set up at 2 and 3 lbs. and they will not discharge with a good rap on the floor. To clarify, it's kind of a hard test to describe, only about a 6"-8" drop. Don't want anybody thinking that they need to slam their rifle on the floor LOL.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

OK, I've had a few hours to stew in my own juice LOL. 
First I'd like to apologize to Redfishr for going off on him, but that is one of my hot buttons and has been for nearly 30 years.
I(and this is just my opinion) don't like any hunting gun with less than 3# for a trigger pull. I like crisp triggers, with no discernible creep. "A creepy 1/2# trigger is harder to shoot accurately, than a crisp 15# trigger." That is a direct quote from Ace Christmas, who was one of the best small bore shooters in this country in the late 60s & early 70s. 
The only exception to a 3# lower limit for hunting rifles I'll go along with, is a set trigger. They are a different animal from the standard two lever hunting rifle trigger and require their own set of safety rules.
Checking to see if the gun goes off is a good idea whenever work is done on the gun. The reason I didn't mention it this time is because this one seems to have worked OK for some time with too lite of a trigger pull and more weight should make it even safer.
Marsh Monkey, don't go betting the farm on that V being on the replacement triggers. I saw several when I was doing lots of the recalls, that didn't have the V. The best way to tell is look at the trigger housing. On the recall replacement trigger, it will have a solid block riveted in the front and back of the trigger assembly. The adjustment screws are in this block. The original trigger than was unsafe, had a housing that was bent sheet metal on both sides + the front and open on the back. Not all of the triggers with bent sheet metal housing, were included in the recall.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the info and there is no need to appologise Gundoc.
Like I said you are right.
Just out of curiosity ,I went home last night and got that rifle out and my scale and measured the trigger again. It was 1 lb. and not a 1/2 , but that is still too lite.
But I didnt bounce it on the floor.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Dieselpowerman (Oct 29, 2004)

Redfishr,
Please be careful with this firearm, and do not use it until it is fixed. I lost my father in 1988 to a 600 with a faulty trigger assembly. I'm not looking for any sympathy, I just want everyone to be safe! Also, if you ever consider selling it don't do it until it gets repaired. If it is not repaired, disclose the problem to the buyer so that they can get it taken care of (and for liability reasons).
With that being said, congradulations for introducing you son to hunting and the outdoors lifestyle. I'm sure that you 2 will have many memories to share in the future.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Dieselpowerman said:


> Redfishr,
> Please be careful with this firearm, and do not use it until it is fixed. I lost my father in 1988 to a 600 with a faulty trigger assembly. I'm not looking for any sympathy, I just want everyone to be safe! Also, if you ever consider selling it don't do it until it gets repaired. If it is not repaired, disclose the problem to the buyer so that they can get it taken care of (and for liability reasons).
> With that being said, congradulations for introducing you son to hunting and the outdoors lifestyle. I'm sure that you 2 will have many memories to share in the future.


OK, thanks


----------

